# Bodybuilding mug cakes.. lol



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Sooo i take it most people have heard of mug cakes basic one goes something like..

4 Spoons of flour

4 Spoons of sugar

2 Spoons choco powder

''Dolop'' of butter

1 Egg

Mix it all in the mug then put it in microwave for 4mins and itll raise and turn into an instant cake. Now OBVIOUSLY the above isnt very healthy but was wondering what could we do to turn it into a BB treat/snack. My ideas so far are..

Take butter out and use EVOO, good fats high cals

Add some whey to the mixture

Take out the sugar, use spoon of splenda or something..

Also thought about adding ground nuts/oats to bump up pro/carbs but never tried it

Use mabye 2-3 eggs

Basically a shake is quicker.. but im like one of the many **** on this board who wont add raw eggs so this is sort of an alternative..

Okay everyone laugh now :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sub cocoa for whey, sub sugar for splenda. And sub flour for that flour that people use in their shakes, sure someone on here will know it gah!!!

Damn you old age, damn you to hell!!!

Buckwheat flour is it?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds yummy the way it is mate.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

4 spoons protein powder chocolate or vanilla

4 spoons ground almonds

2 spoons splenda (protein already sweetened)

1 spoon baking powder

1 tablespoon olive oil (extra virgin olive oil is too peppery for this)

1 egg

Whisk egg and splenda until really thick and fluffy

Mix olive oil into ground almonds add baking powder and protein and mix throughly

fold protein mix into egg mix put in mug and microwave for 4-5 minutes


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Will try some of these anyone got anymore?

Love all these new ideas


----------

